# 1987 D21 OIL PRESSURE RELIEF VALVE INSTALL PROBLEM



## FREESPIRIT (Jul 14, 2013)

I have a 1987 Nissan truck with the Z2.4 engine that I am rebuilding. The question I have, is about the oil pressure relief valve that's located inside where you screw the oil filter on. It consists of a spring and a ball bearing that goes in a hole. It all fell out when I pulled the engine and I don't know how to install it correctly. The spring is cone shaped and the ball will fit in one end of it but not the other. Right now I put the ball in the hole first and then pushed the small end of the spring in on top of it, however, the spring is still loose in the hole and screwing the oil filter on will keep the spring from coming all the way out, but it just doesn't look quite right. Does anyone have any knowledge about this? I would appreciate your info. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The oil pressure relief valve should have never came apart. It is an assembly that is press fit in the block. The part is only $4 from Nissan. I would get a new one. It's part number 15241-73400. Refer to part code "15241" in the part diagram below:

Part Detail


----------



## FREESPIRIT (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info and the part#. You saved me a lot of time.

FREESPIRIT.:waving:


----------



## Ricky Kingi (11 mo ago)

FREESPIRIT said:


> I have a 1987 Nissan truck with the Z2.4 engine that I am rebuilding. The question I have, is about the oil pressure relief valve that's located inside where you screw the oil filter on. It consists of a spring and a ball bearing that goes in a hole. It all fell out when I pulled the engine and I don't know how to install it correctly. The spring is cone shaped and the ball will fit in one end of it but not the other. Right now I put the ball in the hole first and then pushed the small end of the spring in on top of it, however, the spring is still loose in the hole and screwing the oil filter on will keep the spring from coming all the way out, but it just doesn't look quite right. Does anyone have any knowledge about this? I would appreciate your info. Thanks.


Hello glad I found this, Ive encountered the same problem today with my 87 D21 Nissan Navara..rang around everywhere to see if anyone knew anything about it.. sent some pics to a friend of mine this arvo & he knew exactly what it was.. he says the the spring & ball bearing are normally seated inside the block and recommended I go see a local Nissan dealer on how to install a new pressure/relief valve.


----------

